# Sports Card Appreciation Thread



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't actively collect, and I don't own many cards anymore, but I love looking at and talking about sports cards (especially the stuff I grew up with in the late 80s/early 90s). So, this thread is for waxing nostalgic and/or poetic about your favorite cards and sets. Images strongly encouraged!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The first baseball cards I ever had were '87 Topps, so that set is my sentimental favorite. They were wildly overproduced and are worthless now, but whatever. It's still my favorite card design of all time:


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I spent too much money on getting this card. Lol.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> The first baseball cards I ever had were '87 Topps, so that set is my sentimental favorite. They were wildly overproduced and are worthless now, but whatever. It's still my favorite card design of all time:


That's pretty weird, that was my 1st also, have tons of those.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Whir said:


> That's pretty weird, that was my 1st also, have tons of those.


Yeah, I think everybody who collected back then had tons of those; they were everywhere. I actually liked the '87 Fleer and Donruss cards as well, though neither brand was sold much around here so I didn't have many.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Remember wanting this card.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Ah yeah, that was a classic card. Never had it, though (1990 was the first year I got Upper Deck).

This was another big card from around then that I wanted but never had:










Man, I loved NBA Hoops. Those cards still look great.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I started collecting baseball cards this year, so I'm fairly new to sports cards.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

It was hard getting a good 87 fleer, I think.

This was a nice set


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ '89 Score! Awesome stuff.

















I think I mentioned in the other thread that I had a shoebox full of those (along with some other football cards from that year), but our cat pooped in it. :lol It was enough of a bummer at the time, but now it's even more of one, knowing that those cards are actually worth something now. Not sure if I had any of the big rookies in there, though.

Anyway, I still liked Pro Set quite a bit, even though they're not worth anything these days:


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I ended up buying tons of both. That was a fun year with new cool football cards. I was hooked for a while.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

This card was the Holy Grail:










One of the few sports cards from the '80s that's probably still worth a fortune now.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> This card was the Holy Grail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually had that card for a year I think.
I used to also own Mario Lemieux's rookie card.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

JORDAN 86 FLEER ROOKIE FOR TEH [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected][email protected]##@[email protected][email protected]!

I got back into the hobby in late 2010, following a 15 year absence. 

My, how it had changed...

I felt genuinely confused at first because of all of the developments over the years. There were jersey cards, patch cards, plenty of autos, low numbered inserts, pack searchers, high end products with inflated costs and all kinds of "politics". 

"What happened?"...i wondered.

It's just so, so, different now than it was in the late 80's and early 90's when i started collecting. Unfortunately, It's not very much fun anymore and I wish I had stayed away. 

Ah well.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

PineconeMachine said:


> JORDAN 86 FLEER ROOKIE FOR TEH [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected][email protected]##@[email protected][email protected]!
> 
> I got back into the hobby in late 2010, following a 15 year absence.
> 
> ...


So true. I was really disappointed when I discovered that you can't just go to the drugstore and buy a pack of 15 basic cards for under a buck anymore.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This probably (definitely) doesn't count, but I had Barbie trading cards.










I forgot until now. *calls mom to make sure cards have not been thrown away*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

pita said:


> This probably (definitely) doesn't count, but I had Barbie trading cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh.

Inspired me to look up this:

http://www.i-mockery.com/shorts/worst-trading-cards/
http://www.i-mockery.com/shorts/worst-trading-cards2/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

They ALL count!

1 of my fav cards ever, when I was a little kid, star wars cards.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Happy times


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :clap


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> ^ :clap


It used to be exciting opening a new pack..

What an addiction, lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Whir said:


> It used to be exciting opening a new pack..
> 
> What an addiction, lol.


The gum, sometimes was really hard. But nice to chew. Too bad the last card had the gum residue.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Rated Rookies! :yay


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I def miss cards.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I collect basketball cards, but no so much anymore. i will once in a fe wnmonths find a nice Tmac card and buy it off ebay. i like his jersey auto patch cards. My favorite athlete of all time! And then there is Kobe Bryant, but he is expensive as hell!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I loved the Topps All-Star Rookie cards as well:


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> I loved the Topps All-Star Rookie cards as well:


Sick! Lol, lov those.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I collect basketball cards, but no so much anymore. i will once in a fe wnmonths find a nice Tmac card and buy it off ebay. i like his jersey auto patch cards. My favorite athlete of all time! And then there is Kobe Bryant, but he is expensive as hell!


Basketball cards were so huge way back when, prob still are.

I liked my collection. There was this one type I spent 2 much money on. I will hav to dig them up, I can't remember what type of card it was.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I still have a ton of basketball cards from the early '90s. I was pretty much exclusively collecting basketball by that point. It was all about Shaq back then:


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

This is the only card I own.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :lol


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

anonymid said:


> ^ :lol


:haha


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Lots of good stuff in this blog . . . unfortunately it hasn't been updated a whole lot lately:

http://apackaday.blogspot.com/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The first card I ever had--a Dave Winfield cut out from the back of a box of Drake's coffee cakes:










I also remember having his Starting Lineup figure; I got him and Mike Scott for my birthday (my mom just randomly picked them out, I guess):

















I also had Reggie White's:










Oh, and I also got this for my birthday one year (I know, I'm going off on a tangent away from cards, but whatever):










That game was freaking awesome.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

That game was fricking awesome.



anonymid said:


> The first card I ever had--a Dave Winfield cut out from the back of a box of Drake's coffee cakes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL @ Dick Pole. He looks like Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Buerhle said:


> Remember wanting this card.





anonymid said:


> ^ Ah yeah, that was a classic card. Never had it, though (1990 was the first year I got Upper Deck).
> 
> This was another big card from around then that I wanted but never had:
> 
> ...


I had both of these, but ended up selling them because I needed the money.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

BrianPeppers said:


> I had both of these, but ended up selling them because I needed the money.


Probably a good thing you did, because I'm sure you got more money for them than they're worth now, especially for the Robinson card. Those NBA Hoops sets were extremely common; I can't imagine any of them would be worth anything now.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I recently tossed a TON of cards. My brothers and I all collected them and my dad (who is prone to OCD) I think went through a reliving his childhood phase. So we had boxes upon boxes upon boxes of cards. I'm sure they are still sitting somewhere in some attic. One time I organized them all, thinking I was going to look into selling them on eBay. After I got them all organized, I came to the realization that the entire lot would MAYBE get me a sandwich from Subway. If that. So I just boxed everything back up and stuck them on some shelves in my brother's garage. The only real value was sentimental I guess. I suppose it would be fun every now and then to go through them, but they sort of got annoying just sitting there in a closet corner. I did save some, but not because of $ value. I don't see anything from late 80's-early 90's ever being worth even a penny. Everything was so over-produced. Like what could I ever do with a stack of 20 of the exact same Pete Incaviglia cards? Nothing.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a fondness for 90s hockey cards. I buy some from that era cheaply now. I don't know what happened to some of my old cards.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a lot of basketball cards. Never looked them up so don't know if they are worth anything. I don't collect anymore but I have a whole 3 inch binder full.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

anonymid said:


> Probably a good thing you did, because I'm sure you got more money for them than they're worth now, especially for the Robinson card. Those NBA Hoops sets were extremely common; I can't imagine any of them would be worth anything now.


Yea, all of the mainstream sports card sets oversaturated the market in the late 80's-early 90's.


----------

